# Lime Prices



## pengs68

What have you guys been paying for Lime in your areas this year? I have to get some Hi Cal on my fields this Fall.


----------



## haybaler101

Runs about 14 to 15 bucks ton spread here.


----------



## umpire52

21 a ton spread and delivered in Nw Arkansas


----------



## brandenburgcattle42

25 a ton here delivered and spread


----------



## endrow

$34 to 38 Dry lime delivered and spread


----------



## bluefarmer

24/ ton spread


----------



## LaneFarms

$17 a ton and I spread and we have two mines within an hours drive.


----------



## discbinedr

30 bucks spread.


----------



## FarmerCline

Wow, those prices are considerably cheaper than what I paid. I paid $50 ton spread.....the other place close to me wanted $58 ton spread. I know they haul the lime out of eastern Tennessee but those prices still seem high compared to what I paid.


----------



## vhaby

About $5.00/ton at the quarry plus $4.00/acre for spreading, regardless of the rate. The remainder represents the hauling from the quarry at Georgetown to the Tyler vicinity plus dealer profit for a total cost of $51.00 per ton plus the spreading fee. This is for fine limestone having an Effective Calcium Carbonate Equivalence of 100% (ECCE 100% or 2,000 lb of limestone in each ton will react to lower soil acidity (raise pH). The ECCE 64% at the same quarry is only about $0.80/ton less expensive.


----------



## endrow

Are we all talking dry lime With ECCE of near 100 % . Here I can find lime wet lime with low ECCE for half price double the rates and still get less results


----------



## swmnhay

*I forgot to ask the price.The Co-op is becoming a monopoly here.I just had 173 acres grid sampled and it called for 69 ton.Hopefully I don't get the shaft to bad!!*

*I was just talking it over with agronomist and my tests were not to bad calling for 1/2 ton avg were as some other guys it is calling for 2 ton per acre.Fields that have been hog manured to death are calling for ALOT more.*

*I started grid sampleing last yr.It realy opened my eyes.fertility was totally opposite of what I thought.Higher produceing areas are drained of nutrients and over the hills the tests are higher because the fertilizer hasn't been used up.*


----------



## Grateful11

The best price I could find yesterday was $40/ton spread. Closest supplier is $41.


----------



## vhaby

endrow said:


> Are we all talking dry lime With ECCE of near 100 % . Here I can find lime wet lime with low ECCE for half price double the rates and still get less results


I don't know about other responders, but I'm writing about the fines (dust) washed off concrete rock agregate and off the coarse-grade aglime. These fines are collected in a settling pond that when full is allowed to drain and the sediment is removed, dried to about 8 to 9% moisture and then hauled in covered trucks to the field where it is off loaded into the spreader truck for application. These fines (almost 100% passes a 60-mesh screen) must be spread with around 9% moisture in order to not blow away as dust. The moisture is considered as part of each ton, but actually it should be deducted from the weight because when the research on this material was done, it was done using dry limestone. No one appears to be concerned about paying for ~ 200 lb of water in each ton because this fine limestone is so much more efficient at neutralizing soil acidity than the old coarse ag grade limestone.

Spreading this fine limestone requires that the spreader truck drives narrower passes than if spreading the coarser ECCE 64% limestone that contains larger (heavier) particles that sling farther.

When the demand for this ECCE 100% material (contains about 4% magnesium as magnesium carbonate) continued to increase, the limestone producer realized that the fines could be removed from the crushed ag grade lime and the remaining coarse material could be used for building foundations (like sand) and bring a better price than if sold as ECCE 64% limestone.

If you are referring to applying suspension lime, remember that each ton applied is only about 1,000 lbs of fine limestone. The rest is a small amount of suspending clay and a lot of water. Don't fall for the claim that suspension lime is much more effective, ton for ton, than the dry ECCE 100% limestone.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I just paid $27.00/ton delivered and boomed out. That was a min. of 25ton/ trip


----------



## endrow

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I just paid $27.00/ton delivered and boomed out. That was a min. of 25ton/ trip


That sounds like a good price to me if it is good lime PM me and let me know your source


----------



## Bob M

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I just paid $27.00/ton delivered and boomed out. That was a min. of 25ton/ trip


I would like to know source also.


----------



## pengs68

Its been a month since I started this thread and I finally have Lime on my hay fields. 80 tons of HI Cal dry Lime @ $45 per Ton spread. The ENV was 90. With every ton you get 60 pounds of Potash. A little more than I wanted to spend but its done. The spreader said I would see results in next years crop. I will let you know if he is right, next hay season.


----------



## hillside hay

Did you use Roy's Spreading Service?


----------



## endrow

Pengs68 I am confused as usual . Each ton of lime contains 0-0-60 . I am not sure I know what you mean


----------



## slowzuki

Its about 30$ a ton here, not spread. 4$ per ton rental for spreader or something like 10$ per ton spread on their timeline.


----------



## Tim/South

Around here we usually use Basic Slag http://www.aces.edu/timelyinfo/Ag%20Soil/2004/February/s-02-04-basicslag.pdf rather than lime. It is $30 per ton spread.

I usually buy it by the tri axel and pay $5 per ton to have it spread.

The Basic Slag costs $10 per ton plus trucking. Since it is made a few miles from here I can normally get it hauled by a local headed home.


----------



## Dill

28 dollars a ton delivered. And the 2 places with rental spreaders within an hour and half of me just went out of business.

I'm spreading woodash mix with cow manure this year. Ash is 15 a ton and the cow manure is 200 a tractor trailer load delivered.


----------



## JD3430

I guess I got 2nd place for ripped off. Just paid $40/ton spread. Looked like granules, too. Not powdery. More like the size of fertilizer. It was only a 15 acre field.


----------



## swmnhay

JD3430 said:


> I guess I got 2nd place for ripped off. Just paid $40/ton spread. Looked like granules, too. Not powdery. More like the size of fertilizer. It was only a 15 acre field.


Pell Lime?


----------



## JD3430

Nah i just remembered it was dusty and had some flakes & granules, too. Kind of a mix.


----------



## pengs68

endrow said:


> Pengs68 I am confused as usual . Each ton of lime contains 0-0-60 . I am not sure I know what you mean


The Potash is naturally occurring from the stone it comes from. The level varies and the loads that were spread was 60 pounds per ton. If that helps.


----------



## pengs68

hillside hay said:


> Did you use Roy's Spreading Service?


Yes it was Roy's. Did a great job.


----------



## hillside hay

Good to hear you were pleased with him. I was thinking of using Roy's this fall and again in the spring. He's the same price as anyone else around here with the added value of the potash.


----------



## swmnhay

I got my bill from the Co-op $60 a ton for lime plus $5.25 an acre spreading.

Grid sampled spreading 41 acres out of 173 only pd on actual spread acres.


----------



## Hayman1

Ordered 48 ton of high calcic limestone-28/ton spread putting on 2t/a. Just use real limestone from the quarry. Our quarries are within 30-45 min drive time from the farm, can't imagine what you guys hours away from a source go through. I think that might make me get a spreader cart adn have it brought in by the tt load.


----------



## swmnhay

*I think are closest quarry is 110 miles away @ Mankato,Mn.*

*We used to get Limestone rock out of there for our yards instead of using gravel.3/4 or 1.5".Used to get it deliverd for $200 per semi load.$100 for the rock and $100 frt.Guys hauling beans to Mankato hauled the rock back.Last yr it cost me $600 per semi load delivered.about 22 ton.*

*I think all the quarries around here all got bought out by 1 co and they jacked the prices.*


----------



## Bgriffin856

Called the local guy that buys a huge amout and spreads it for guys. Price was $70+ a ton 2012 it was $42 a ton. Didn't buy any this past spring.


----------



## swmnhay

Just asked where the co-op got their ag lime.3.5 hr haul.They stock pile it here all summer for the fall application.

Haul it in and stock pile it in town.Load it back up and stock pile it on field.Load it back into a spreader truck and spread.


----------



## barnrope

The quarry closest to us sometimes wakes me up at night with the back up beepers and the rock crushers banging. I'll have to see what the price is here.


----------



## swmnhay

barnrope said:


> The quarry closest to us sometimes wakes me up at night with the back up beepers and the rock crushers banging. I'll have to see what the price is here.


I was wondering about that Tom.Could you also check on 1.5" and 3/4" price.I could use a semi load each.

I just need someone to haul it CHEAP!!


----------



## S10491112

$24 ton Del & spread is what I'm get ready to pay.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

The guy that spreads lime here is 20 a ton del and spread which is too high. considering im located at the limestone capital of the world. I am on the hunt for a spreader. I can have lime delivered and dumped for $7 a ton


----------



## endrow

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> The guy that spreads lime here is 20 a ton del and spread which is too high. considering im located at the limestone capital of the world. I am on the hunt for a spreader. I can have lime delivered and dumped for $7 a ton


Good luck I remember when I got that idea


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

had 220 ton del on fri Spread 140 today with a rented spreader. 80 more to go tomorrow


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

got it all spread saved over $2200


----------



## Bob M

Are you guys talking about damp lime or regular lime? I have been paying around $40/ton for regular lime spread. Damp lime is a lot cheaper here. I have never used it, I should probably get the specs on it and compare.


----------



## endrow

Bob M said:


> Are you guys talking about damp lime or regular lime? I have been paying around $40/ton for regular lime spread. Damp lime is a lot cheaper here. I have never used it, I should probably get the specs on it and compare.


I am wondering the same about damp dumped lime I paid $36 that is dry lime delivered and spread From Martins Limestone Martindale Quarry and spread with boom truck by FS. 335 ton came out to a nice piece of change .


----------



## JD3430

endrow said:


> I am wondering the same about damp dumped lime I paid $36 that is dry lime delivered and spread From Martins Limestone Martindale Quarry and spread with boom truck by FS. 335 ton came out to a nice piece of change .


I've had trouble affording spreading lime from them, too.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I got it spread last summer for like $27/ton dry lime boomed out. Guys last name was Martin but not same martin sumone else mentioned.


----------



## Bob M

Send me his number, I haven't paid $27/ton in several years. And I like endrow put down several hundred ton a year.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Jonathan Martin owns West Perry Farm Services. Call him and see if he can help. 717-536-0115. Let me know how you make out.


----------

